# I'm now an NC35 and loving it!



## NicksWifey (Sep 13, 2008)

Wow, I seriously have been a few foundation shades since being on Specktra
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 When I was extremely tanned, I was an NC42. Then last summer I made a trip to MAC and the MA matched me to be an NC37, which I've used faithfully for over a year, both Studio Fix fluid & Mineralize Satinfinish foundations.

Last week, I decided to get more foundation since I'm running low and decided to go back to Studio Fix fluid (cause it rocks) and I dropped down to NC35 since I hardly tan anymore. Today, I used it for this first time and WOW, it matches me perfectly, so much better than NC37 did! I used to have to blend like crazy around my hair and jawlines with the NC37 because I was afraid of looking like an unblended hot mess. Today, I did a mixture of the #190 & #187 brushes to apply the Studio Fix with  and it looks awesome. This color matches my skin so well, my makeup actually looks flawless. Plus, I just missed Studio Fix like crazy
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just figured I would share the good news!

Has anyone else made a foundation shade change recently?


----------



## baybooty (Sep 13, 2008)

The MA matched me for Studio Tech at NC20 I believe so I believed her but it was actually way too light. Than they put me to an NC25 which still made me look very discolored and didn't match! I was super self-concious about it not matching my real color and finally I met my match 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I went to a different MAC store and the MA tried the Studio Fix Fluid on me (NC30) and it's great! I am sooooo in love with it. It matches perfectly and it feels like I'm not wearing any make-up...gives me a flawless look too.

But I'm thinking about trying the Hyper Real SPF15..what do you think?

BTW..YOU'RE GORGEOUS!!


----------



## NicksWifey (Sep 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *baybooty* 

 
_The MA matched me for Studio Tech at NC20 I believe so I believed her but it was actually way too light. Than they put me to an NC25 which still made me look very discolored and didn't match! I was super self-concious about it not matching my real color and finally I met my match 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I went to a different MAC store and the MA tried the Studio Fix Fluid on me (NC30) and it's great! I am sooooo in love with it. It matches perfectly and it feels like I'm not wearing any make-up...gives me a flawless look too.

But I'm thinking about trying the Hyper Real SPF15..what do you think?

BTW..YOU'RE GORGEOUS!!_

 
I've tried all of MACs liquid foundations besides Hyper Real, so I wouldn't be able to give you any recc's on that. But for Select, Studio Fix and Mineralize Satinfinish, I could give you thoughts on those


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Sep 13, 2008)

Yeah I have too actually.

I was wearing NW43 for the longest time. I always thought that it made me look weird, wasn't quite matched right, but I didn't think to go down a shade because the next color looked like it would be too dark. 

A few months ago I went ahead and ordered NW45 Studio Fix because it was going to be summer and I knew I would get darker. When it arrived I tried it on anyway and the color match was ON POINT! I was so glad I thought ahead.


----------



## Susanne (Sep 13, 2008)

I started with NW 20 last year. This spring I changed my foundation into NC 25, and now as I am tanned after summer I am wearing NC 30 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This is the perfect shade for me. I guess in winter I will return to NC 25.


----------



## xoleaxo (Sep 13, 2008)

glad you're happy with your new shade!

i have changed so much.. NC30, NW25, NC35, NC40.. they told me some foundations are lighter/darker than others (or maybe just the select SPF15?).  i need to go in to get a new foundation soon.. i wonder what they'll match me to this time?!


----------



## baybooty (Sep 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NicksWifey* 

 
_I've tried all of MACs liquid foundations besides Hyper Real, so I wouldn't be able to give you any recc's on that. But for Select, Studio Fix and Mineralize Satinfinish, I could give you thoughts on those
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I've wanted to try the Satinfinish too but I'm nervous lol. 
I remember swinging by the MAC counter and trying that real quick and it seemed TOO much of a satin finish? What's the coverage on that?


----------



## Susanne (Sep 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *baybooty* 

 
_I've wanted to try the Satinfinish too but I'm nervous lol. 
I remember swinging by the MAC counter and trying that real quick and it seemed TOO much of a satin finish? What's the coverage on that?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
  Satin Finish Foundation is lighter than Studio Fix or Select SPF 15 on me. And it has a certain glow in it. I love it for summertime! HTH.


----------



## NicksWifey (Sep 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *baybooty* 

 
_I've wanted to try the Satinfinish too but I'm nervous lol. 
I remember swinging by the MAC counter and trying that real quick and it seemed TOO much of a satin finish? What's the coverage on that?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Susanne is right, Satinfinish is a lighter coverage foundation. I've been using it since May and to be honest, I enjoy the matte apperance of the Studio Fix. I didn't like Select either, but I used that for nearly 2 years, because that was all I really knew and was afraid to try anything else. Select is really sheer. For me, the best coverage by far has been Studio Fix. It hides everything so well, well at least for me
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have yet to try the creamy/powder foundations from MAC.


----------



## baybooty (Sep 13, 2008)

I think I might just stick to what I know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks ladies!

Plus I really am in love with the Studio Fix SPF anyways, it does the job and I barely have to use any! Just a dab here and there, smooth it over and I'm set.


----------



## baybooty (Sep 13, 2008)

Oh one more question if you don't mind.

My make-up sets great first thing in the morning than hour after hour after hour..somewhere around say 2 PM it gets spotty? Like when I'm running around at my job or something and I get a little hot my make-up starts going anywhere, it's weird. Like it's not longer set. I wished it stayed the same all day


----------



## kimmy (Sep 13, 2008)

when i first bought a mac foundation, it was studio fix fluid and the ma matched me to NW15, a couple months later i went back and the mac matched me to NC25 which was muuch better. the NW15 made me look really orange and i had to always use alot of powders to set it.

i don't really use mac foundations anymore, except studio fix to dust over when i use liquid foundations...mac shades are just too much for me, it seems like i can never find one that really matches well.


----------



## NicksWifey (Sep 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *baybooty* 

 
_Oh one more question if you don't mind.

My make-up sets great first thing in the morning than hour after hour after hour..somewhere around say 2 PM it gets spotty? Like when I'm running around at my job or something and I get a little hot my make-up starts going anywhere, it's weird. Like it's not longer set. I wished it stayed the same all day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I used to have that problem myself, but I recently started using Prep & Prime by MAC, just the regular bottle. There is also P&P with SPF 50 that is supposed to be even better. So far, I really like the regular P&P, but I notice throughout the day, my makeup stays matte and looks like it did when I put it on earlier that day.


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Sep 15, 2008)

You wanna know what your story reminded me of? My mom!  She went to a mac counter and they matched her with an NC 40 in studio fix.. NC40!?? I'm an NC40 and my mom is a lot lighter than i am.. So i went home and she showed me her new mac goodies and my like fell to the ground, so we went to a mac freestanding store and she went from an nc40 to nc30...


----------



## emeraldjewels (Sep 15, 2008)

I've only bought the studio fix fluid, and the mac mua gave me NW20, but its too dark, it makes me look orange around the hairline. I went in the other day and tested the colours on myself, the NW15 is a far better match. I'll be getting the lighter shade from now on.


----------



## mohu (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi guys, I dunno much abt makeup n stuff, bt I really want a full coverage foundation for my medium fair skin, and my dark circles are visible, so I need a proper coverage foundation . I have combi skin.


----------



## martiangurll (Dec 20, 2012)

mohu said:


> Hi guys, I dunno much abt makeup n stuff, bt I really want a full coverage foundation for my medium fair skin, and my dark circles are visible, so I need a proper coverage foundation . I have combi skin.


	I really, really like Matchmaster 1.0 in the winter when I am NC15 or so and 1.5 in the summer at my tannest NC20ish.


----------

